
No, it’s not you: Google maps really did get crappy - rolux
http://qz.com/681745/no-its-not-you-google-maps-really-did-get-crappy/
======
Piskvorrr
Of course, this deals with a specific zoom, which misses the point of a
digital map: you want detail, you zoom in. "Overview map has fewer cities" is
not necessarily a bad thing (as opposed to the other change: "roads, roads
everywhere" just clutters the map).

~~~
brudgers
To me, cities more than roads suggest the appropriate level of zoom for
navigating because cities correlate to the density of the local road network.
Without the cities there's no way of distinguishing between a highway passing
through wilderness and one passing through `Super Walmarts = 1` sized towns.

------
Muges
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11604387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11604387)

------
snyderize
Does any of this really matter? Isn't search the primary use case for Google
Maps?

~~~
Piskvorrr
For the GM _website_ , maybe. For an embedded map on a different page, no.

